# Introducing Polaris - Early Digital Echo / Reverb - VST/AU/AAX



## Luca Capozzi (Apr 1, 2016)

We are happy to introduce to you our newest effect plugin: *Polaris*







*Polaris* is an echo/reverb plugin inspired by early hardware digital reverbs of the late 1970s and able to provide echo, ambience and reverb out of a single multitap delay line.

When hardware digital reverbs came out to the market they were really expensive.
Most manufacturers were already exploiting chains of comb and allpass filters (smoother reverbs, but expensive in both resources and chips), there were other techniques involving the use of a single multitap delay line to create a reasonable reverb while keeping the cost affordable.

That idea is so simple yet powerful: you mix a bunch of unmodulated taps (Early Reflections) with the remaining modulated taps (Diffusion) to create a cheap but convincing reverb.

We extended this technique by making the Echo tap recirculating with the Diffusion section, allowing longer reverb tails. Furthermore you can easily edit all taps to create your own room responses, resonant combs, Karplus-like tuned delay lines, Chorus, Flanging, Vibrato and much more.

*Specifications*

Single Multitap Delay Line
Early Reflections (8 Programmable Taps)
Diffusion (16 Programmable Modulated Taps)
Echo (Ms, Sync, Tuned, Long)
Echo Modulation
LFO (Sin/Tri/Rnd - Hz, Sync)
Shimmer (NEW v1.1)
Sample Rate reduction (NEW v1.1)
Stereo Width (NEW v1.1 - Ping Pong)
Swell (NEW v1.3)

VST, AU and AAX (32/64bit)
OSX and Windows
*Intro price: $45/€45
Read more:* http://www.audiority.com/shop/polaris/


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Apr 7, 2016)

Polaris has been updated to v1.0.2

*Changelog*
- NEW: Windows XP SP3 support
- FIX: preset recall on init
- FIX: Echo Time Mode recalled incorrectly causing unwanted spikes
- FIX: Tempo sync issues

To update just download the demo from the product page.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 13, 2016)

This thing sounds really similar to a Seven Woods Ursa Spacestation.
Guys with a spare 1,000 have them modded into thier Euroracks.
Nice sounding effect .


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## wst3 (Apr 13, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> This thing sounds really similar to a Seven Woods Ursa Spacestation.


That's some REALLY high praise... I love the Seven Woods version of the Ursa Spacestation - even more than the original... which is unusual!


chimuelo said:


> Nice sounding effect .


Ah, love the understatement.

In any case, your comment about the Ursa Spacestation is enough to get me to get the demo! And I was so hoping not to run into anything I'd want to purchase for a while....


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 13, 2016)

Sounds very good to my ears.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks guys. The initial inspiration came from the SST282. The concept of having such nice sounding reverbs out of a single delay line really fascinated me, but I also saw the opportunity of extending that concept and add more features compared to the one you may find on the Ursa or in a more appropriate emulation. Right now I'm testing the new features for v1.1 and they sounds fantastic :D Can't wait to show you more.

Cheers,
Luca


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 13, 2016)

A group a travelled with for a while had the best hardware for FOH.
480L just for drums.
The 3U Ursa Major was awesome.
I always came early to work so I could hear the SEM and CS80 blasting out of the PA with outboard gear.

I guess I need to buy this.
I use hardware to save resources.
This will be my 2nd native effect.
The other was Satin for authentic Tape Flange.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 13, 2016)

Done deal.
Chang Erhu
Deagan Ulleian Pipes
Polaris

Enough for today.

Cheers


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 13, 2016)

BTW: This effects can also be used when you mix an orchestra recording. Super great results!


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Gunther! In fact one of my first tests was with anechoic orchestral recordings and I was so happy of the results.

Cheers,
Luca


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Apr 14, 2016)

Polaris updated to v1.1 introducing some new features: Shimmer, Sample Rate reduction and Stereo Width (Ping Pong delay).

*Changes*
- NEW: Shimmer.
- NEW: Sample Rate reduction (with 4-point interpolation)
- NEW: Width (Ping Pong Delay style).
- NEW: More presets.
- FIX: Echo Tune Mode won't go back to ms.
- FIX: Improved knobs resolution.

As usual, you can update by downloading the latest demo installer from the product page.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 14, 2016)

I was concerned about how the plug in would sound on real hardware as Native FX generally sound better in the box, but when used on stage monitors or FOH suffer from that behind the speaker cone quality.

I place it as an insert into an AUX Channel on my DSP Mixer so all hardware, DSP and ASIO sends can access it.
Sounds great.
Shimmer really works well with Solaris AES/EBU hardware synth.
Don't like reverb or delay but the combination of both is perfect.

Money well spent.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you very much!
Here's a demo Maliki Ramia wrote for Epic SoundLab Maliki Adventure Drums, remixed using exclusively Polaris as reverb.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 14, 2016)

What are the chances of adding MIDI Control in the future?

I mix in DSP so I can insert ASIO Plug ins to channels or AUXs.
AUXs are fine because I can assign a CC to send or returns.
But would really like to control the effect hands free.
I am OK for now as only Solaris will get treated.
In the future it would be nice for automation.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Apr 14, 2016)

It's definitely something I'm looking forward to implement, along with a nice modulation matrix.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Apr 16, 2016)

Polaris has been updated to v1.1.1
Updating is highly advised, in order to fix an overload when shimmer and feedback are too high.

*Changelog*
– NEW: Overture HALL preset
– FIX: Knobs displaying wrong amount of decimals
– FIX: Reduced Feedback amount on Shimmer Reverb preset
– FIX: Heavy distortion on high values of Shimmer and Feedback
– FIX: Minor bugs


----------



## owenave (Apr 17, 2016)

Luca Capozzi said:


> Polaris has been updated to v1.1.1
> Updating is highly advised, in order to fix an overload when shimmer and feedback are too high.
> 
> *Changelog*
> ...


It sounds great and for $35 it is a great deal as well. I will be getting it as soon as I get my check.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Apr 28, 2016)

*Polaris has been updated to v1.2*

*Changelog*
– NEW: ‘Long’ Echo Time Mode. Delay time up to 2.5s
– FIX: High feedback causing Diffuser overload
– FIX: Default values for new 1.1 controls
– FIX: Delay time not updated when switching between Echo Time modes

You can update by downloading and installing the demo from the product page.
If you didn't get Polaris yet, hurry up! Intro price is ending very soon.

Also, check out this brilliant live performance by Davide Pepi on guitar and bass.


----------



## A/V4U (Apr 29, 2016)

Just bought it and load Indiginus AC and sounds great. Absolutely price worth


----------



## HiEnergy (Apr 30, 2016)

Bought the Polaris reverb, too... can hardly await hearing it in my music.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (May 10, 2016)

*Polaris has been updated to v1.2.1

Changelog*
– FIX: Minor bugs and performance improvements

You can update by downloading and installing the demo from the product page.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (May 20, 2016)

*Polaris has been updated to v1.3.1

Changelog
v1.3.1*
- FIX: Serious bug causing buffer underrun

*v1.3*
– NEW: Swell parameter
– NEW: Few more presets
– FIX: Refactored smoother
– FIX: Diffusion LFOs causing sporadic random pops

You can update by downloading and installing the demo from the product page.

Check how the new Swell parameter can give you lush, long, eternal pads!


----------



## owenave (May 20, 2016)

@Luca Capozzi You must have removed the post with the date that the $35 price would go up.
I noticed it is now $45. For us on disability every little bit counts.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (May 21, 2016)

yes, I removed the intro price a week after it expired. The promo started on April 1st and ended on May 1st.


----------



## owenave (May 23, 2016)

Luca Capozzi said:


> *Polaris has been updated to v1.2*
> 
> *Changelog*
> – NEW: ‘Long’ Echo Time Mode. Delay time up to 2.5s
> ...



Really like the Guitar player in this clip, very tasty lead.
Wish he was here in LA Calif.


----------



## owenave (May 23, 2016)

Well I just bought it.... Can't wait to give it a test here. Cheers.


----------



## D-Mott (May 23, 2016)

I love how the verb stuck to that vocal in the demo video. Sounds very good. Nice vocal too, quite relaxing.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (May 27, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Luca Capozzi (May 29, 2016)

Polaris has been updated to v1.4, with a redefined interface and some general performance improvements.





You can update by downloading and installing the demo from the product page.

Cheers,
Luca


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Jun 1, 2016)

We added an experimental XP compatible version, downloadable from the product page.


----------

